# Unmarried partner visa - questions



## moninna (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi all, I applied 1.5 weeks ago for the umarried partner visa, my partner is German and I am Mexican, but we have lived together in the UK for more than 3 years. I was there on a student visa and we have been in a relationship for over 6 years. Due to some health problems, I had to come to Mexico and have been here for the past 5 months. My partner stayed in the UK, but we showed evidence that despite the distance we have maintained a relation (phone records, skype, emails) and I provided evidence of the health problems that made me come here on a temporary basis. 
I applied in Mexico City, but the Consulate sends all visa applications made in Latin America to Bogota, Colombia. I was told in the visa application centre that an interview, either for my partner or myself, was rather unlikely, that they had stopped interviewing applicants long time ago. Also, I was told that I would be receiving updates on the processing of my application, but have not received anything, not even to say that my documents were received (they are sent through the visa application centre courier, everyday, by plane). I submitted a pile of documents that measured more than 15 cm, it was a bit hectic, but didn't want to risk refusal. I printed one email of each month we have been in a relationship since 2005. I hope that they are reasonable and dont assume that we emailed only once a month. I submitted originals of nearly everything (bank statments, utility bills, letters and cards) except council tax statements and the passport of my partner. I submitted only copies of his passport and his national identity card. We submitted the tenancy agreement and photographs of every room in the house. We wrote letters detailing our relationship, but these were not notarised. My sister and my PhD supervisor gave us support letters sayong they knew we are in a genuine loving relationship. Also we submitted a photo album of 300 pictures with our trips, time spent with family and friends and of the last 6.5 years.
My appointment at the Embassy was very weird and I was only asked for my biometrics. I was hoping that the receptionist would check my documents but she did not even have a look at them. She said she did not have enough space to receive my docs and that I should leave them with the guard.
I want to ask how long did it take you to get any news in relation to your visa applications, if you were interviewed (either in person or by phone) and if you had a similar experience to mine when you submitted your biometrics. Do you think I will have any problem because the letters were not notarised or because I didnt send the original council tax statements?
I am expecting to know the results of my request in about 6-8 weeks, but the wait is nerve racking!
Thank you all for reading and for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

moninna said:


> Hi all, I applied 1.5 weeks ago for the umarried partner visa, my partner is German and I am Mexican, but we have lived together in the UK for more than 3 years. I was there on a student visa and we have been in a relationship for over 6 years. Due to some health problems, I had to come to Mexico and have been here for the past 5 months. My partner stayed in the UK, but we showed evidence that despite the distance we have maintained a relation (phone records, skype, emails) and I provided evidence of the health problems that made me come here on a temporary basis.
> I applied in Mexico City, but the Consulate sends all visa applications made in Latin America to Bogota, Colombia. I was told in the visa application centre that an interview, either for my partner or myself, was rather unlikely, that they had stopped interviewing applicants long time ago. Also, I was told that I would be receiving updates on the processing of my application, but have not received anything, not even to say that my documents were received (they are sent through the visa application centre courier, everyday, by plane). I submitted a pile of documents that measured more than 15 cm, it was a bit hectic, but didn't want to risk refusal. I printed one email of each month we have been in a relationship since 2005. I hope that they are reasonable and dont assume that we emailed only once a month. I submitted originals of nearly everything (bank statments, utility bills, letters and cards) except council tax statements and the passport of my partner. I submitted only copies of his passport and his national identity card. We submitted the tenancy agreement and photographs of every room in the house. We wrote letters detailing our relationship, but these were not notarised. My sister and my PhD supervisor gave us support letters sayong they knew we are in a genuine loving relationship. Also we submitted a photo album of 300 pictures with our trips, time spent with family and friends and of the last 6.5 years.
> My appointment at the Embassy was very weird and I was only asked for my biometrics. I was hoping that the receptionist would check my documents but she did not even have a look at them. She said she did not have enough space to receive my docs and that I should leave them with the guard.
> I want to ask how long did it take you to get any news in relation to your visa applications, if you were interviewed (either in person or by phone) and if you had a similar experience to mine when you submitted your biometrics. Do you think I will have any problem because the letters were not notarised or because I didnt send the original council tax statements?
> ...


You have asked very similar questions on another thread, though you've given a few extra details here. I have put a question to you about your application, so have a look.


----------



## moninna (Mar 26, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You have asked very similar questions on another thread, though you've given a few extra details here. I have put a question to you about your application, so have a look.



Yes, I am new to this forum and didnt know how to start a thread. Answering your question, he has lived in the UK for the past 8 years. Thanks for your help.


----------

